# plant ID - name of these



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

I am terrible at remembering plant names could someone help me out please. 
Thks


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Pic 1 - Cryptocoryne Usteriana
Pic 2 - Magic Mystery Plant


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

LOL thanks jimmy - wondering if the second one is ludwigia repens has red undertones on it


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

novice said:


> LOL thanks jimmy - wondering if the second one is ludwigia repens has red undertones on it


It's possible, repens is red but yours is green and the reason it's green is because your nitrates are like 80+ (I tested the water from your shrimp lol) I find that if you don't keep your nitrates under 20-30ppm red plants will turn green. Now with that being said I had repens before with high nitrates over 100+ and my leaves where more firm yours is very soft so it might not be repens.


----------

